# The Day That No Fucks Were Given



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci

So up until a few days ago I was staying in Slab City at the Library with @Cornelius Vango @EphemeralStick @Matt Derrick @creature and a few others. We didn't do that much, mainly just bathed at the hot springs, got fat eating @creature 's delicious food, built a fence, and did whatever we could to entertain ourselves. One morning a few of us were just shooting the shit and decided we were gonna make a short movie about "Not giving a fuck". The premise of this short movie is there is an old farmer showing his son a barren field. A field where fucks used to grow. But there are no more fucks and the world has become a much darker place. The point of me posting this is we need ideas for one liners for the short movie, such as "Children play in the gutter and play with glass, but no one gives a fuck" or "There was once a fuck to give but there are no more. All the fields of fucks are barren" and so on. Not looking for people to say how stupid this idea is, we know it's stupid, we're just looking for help with one liners. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Kim Chee

I have an old bag of fuck seeds you can have just for being cool.


----------



## EphemeralStick

"LOOK HERE CHILD! Gaze upon this field on which we used to grow our fucks. For many a generation not single fuck was had to be given! Only the oldest of our town can barely remember the glimpses of fucks shining in the summer sunlight. For then they were rich and bountiful! T'was a dark day indeed, my child, the day there were no more fucks to be given."

Roll opening credits.


----------



## Kim Chee

A fuck not given is a terrible thing to waste.
Friends don't let friends give fucks while drunk.
Don't bogart that fuck, my friend pass it over to me.
A fuck saved is a fuck earned.


----------



## Kim Chee

You will never get wealthy farming fucks, but your harvest will be rich.


----------



## Kim Chee

A nice fuck shared amongst friends is the best fuck of all.
I'll fuck to that!


----------



## Kim Chee

With the shortage of fucks, he knew that his fuck seeds were going to be his ticket out of poverty.

When the last fuck plant dies the music will stop.

The plot was diabolical and genius at the same time. Monsanto quietly killed off all of the heirloom fucks to sell GMO fucks which only looked like real fucks. The taste, nutritional value and the crunch weren't the same. People resorted to using dammits and gosh darnits instead. One inventive farmer had some dagnabbits left but not enough for everybody.


----------



## Kim Chee

When the supply of fucks started to get low people really started to give a shit.


----------



## AnOldHope

Son, your mother and I have watched fucks come up on this land since before you were born. Your grandfather made fucks with an old mule while your grandmother worked the fucker churn. This country was built on fucks, but, I just don't know anymore....


----------



## Kim Chee

Family theme...thanks for the inspiration @AnOldHope:

While we were canning this years fresh fucks for next year, Momma told us how she used to make fuck sauce when she was little.


----------



## Kim Chee

I know I'm not the only one who thinks this could be an epic finished work.

Very creative, @Shwhiskey Gumimaci.


----------



## A New Name

- Momma, what does giving a fuck mean?
- Fuck if I know, now fuck off.


----------



## Kim Chee

All out of fucks, they decided to see if their fucksticks would do the job.


----------



## Kim Chee

Some inspiration for all of you who don't really have a fuck to give:

Never run out of fucks and hope at the same time.


----------



## deleted user

GrandPaw... What was it like?

Hwellll. . When I was a youngen. This was a looooong fucking time ago mind ya. We worked hard to get fucked. We didn't give fucks then during the depression, we had to fuck for ourselves. I'd be fucking up'n'down on that rusty old tractor over their for the whole family. Then the times changed, we started to give a fuck. 
I went over to Germany and gave them all sorts of fuck. When I returned it was a whole new horizon. We could share the fruits of our fucks for years. 
Now we gave to many fucks, got too many too. It brakes my heart you ain't ever gonna get the fucking that was the last century. Never know the joy of this field of fucks fruitful fucking. Ain't fucking right. 
The fucking stopped, guess the Lord stopped giving a fuck too. all I got now is this last fuck for ya. 

(At this point GrandPaw flips the kid off)
End scene


----------



## tacopirate

Before Monsanto came along, we used to save our fucks for next season. Now we can't even do that...


----------



## tacopirate




----------



## Kim Chee

To each person, having no fucks meant their lives were going to change in some significant way.

Some had to be satisfied with their fuckstick or borrow somebody elses.

Some decided to not even give a shit.

Others got together by the campfire and told stories about the good old days and the bounty of fucks.

Gramps said he had so many in the bank that he could live off the interest of his fucks alone.


----------



## JDP

Pivitol plot point: People literally start giving a shit. The fuck farmers use it as fertilizer for the fuck fields and the farm is saved from going under resolving the drought and people can once again...give a fuck.


----------



## Kim Chee

The lucky ones were those who got fuckstamps from the government.

As the supply of fucks ran down, they became more expensive.

People who had fuckstamps were unaffected by the price increase and were able to trade their fucks for exotic cars and great big bags of Maui Wowie.


----------



## Billy Cougar White

JDP said:


> Pivitol plot point: People literally start giving a shit. The fuck farmers use it as fertilizer for the fuck fields and the farm is saved from going under resolving the drought and people can once again...give a fuck.


They have go get the fertilizer from shit creek! Dont forget a paddle, they will hafta go up the creek a ways


----------



## tacopirate

I want a copy of this if it is actually filmed.


----------



## Shwhiskey Gumimaci

tacopirate said:


> I want a copy of this if it is actually filmed.


It is going to be filmed either this upcoming fall or winter. It will be posted to StP


----------



## tacopirate

Sweet!! I couldn't really give a fuck when it's made. I still owe my ex fuck-support anyway...


----------



## andyjamal

Excuse me sir/ma'am, could you spare a fuck?

Not today.


----------



## andyjamal

They searched throughout the land--across the plains, over the hills, through the valleys, under every rock, in every cave, and even the fathomless depths of the seas--yet there was not a single fuck to be found.


----------



## andyjamal

...and the Lord spake, "_Thou shall not give a fuck!"_


----------



## Cornelius Vango

Hey, so last night before we went to bed, Caveman and I worked on an outline for the movie. Working title "The Town that Didn't Give a Fuck" which is obviously a developing idea... All these one-liners and pseudo-narrations are great for ideas and we can totally use some in the movie, you wanna see what we've got so far?

We can work collaboratively on building up ideas that I can turn into a full script which we can use to make our own indie slab movie next season when we have people to cast out here.

Also, I'm thinking that this kid's magical quest should involve meeting a fairy in a lake on top of Fuck Mountain, who reveals to him that "the fucks are within us all"... Oh! And maybe the fairy teaches the youngster the special technique of the "flying fuck".


----------



## Odin

If you don't give a shit you can't give a fuck when your fucking fields empty and your just really really screwed.


----------



## Odin

A long fucking time ago... In a fucking galaxy far, farfucking away...


Episode IV
A New Fuck​


----------

